# Help--What have I done



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok, I just got off the phone with a breeder and arranged to pick up a puppy we saw a couple of weeks ago.
I don't know how this happened--when we started out a few months ago we were looking at adult rescue mutts. Along the way we fell in love with the Havanese and now we are about to get a puppy. LOL

I am so excited and of course a little terrified of the whole baby, house training, crate training........

Any words of wisdom, suggested supplies, pep talks appreciated.

I would say my biggest fear is separation anxiety. My husband has a home office and a job that will not allow him to care for the puppy if I am not here. I am usually never gone more than 2-3 hours at a time and that is not every day. 

Thanks for any help.
Kim

PS I have 2 kids, almost five and 9


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh you will be just fine!Sounds like there will be somewhere there most of the time!:hugon't worry.......
Got any pictures yet of your new puppy?hoto:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats! I kind of bullied my husband into the puppy thing. I was very nervous too as Brady was my first dog. I have always been a cat person. You will be surprised how quickly it all comes together once you get the little one home. We crate trained Brady and he has never had problems with seperation anxiety. He knows he goes in his crate when we go out and when he sees us getting ready, he goes in his crate and waits. He does get boiled chicken when he goes in the crate, so that helps. Just try to get the puppy on a schedule and used to you leaving for a few hours here or there within the first few weeks. I think this really helped us. There is a lot of great information on this forum. If you have questions, just ask. We are all happy to help. In return, we just ask for lots of puppy pictures


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh, lucky you! Tell us more about your new furbaby. Girl or boy? Color? When do you get him/her? Have you thought about names? See, Kim, you are not the only one with questions? 

This forum is great and will provide you with all the info you need.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

kimoh said:


> Ok, I just got off the phone with a breeder and arranged to pick up a puppy we saw a couple of weeks ago.
> I don't know how this happened--when we started out a few months ago we were looking at adult rescue mutts. Along the way we fell in love with the Havanese and now we are about to get a puppy. LOL
> 
> I am so excited and of course a little terrified of the whole baby, house training, crate training........
> ...


Kim, Kim, Kim....... you have done exactly what I did a year ago this month! ound: I said "NO" to a puppy, to a purebred, and to a male. I got all 3!! I researched and was adamant on getting an older rescue, mixed breed. Like you though..... once I happened on the Havanese I couldnt' get them out of my head and I spent a week not sleeping and pouring over all kinds of info and sites on the computer! I was a wreck! ound: I just KNEW the Hav was the best breed for us after all and was lucky enough that there was a pup available at that time.

You will do fine. Sure, a pup is a lot of work. There is the potty training, the nipping, the rambunctious play, the crying when you aren't there, the testing the limits...... but there is also the cuddles, the instant bonding, the pride in teaching commands and tricks, the play and laughter, the wonderful companion for the whole family....and on and on.... :whoo:

The first few months can be a little rough if you are only outdoor training the pup, as we did, but if you are also using pads and have a pen or contained area in the busiest part of the house, your pup will learn quickly.

I strongly suggest you read up on positive behavior training, crate training (it's a must in my opinion!) and anything you can find on the Havanese as it will help you get through the first stage. This forum is chock full of info and you should be able to find threads galore on pretty much any subject when it comes to what new puppy owners need to know.

Good luck, Kim!

We are very excited for you and of course we'll need loads of info on your new baby. Oh yeah...... pics too!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: Kimoh. Wow, there has really been a population explosion on the forum, furry as well as two-legged. Can't wait to see pictures of your new furbaby. Don't worry...we are all here to help. Don't feel that any quwstion is silly, because we probably have all been thru it and can help you. 

The joy of owning a Hav is well worth all the puppy stuff.


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the great replies.

I know I can do it, I really can't wait. But I have not had a puppy since I was 6 so it is going to be very new to me.

To answer your questions---she is a girl, she was 10 weeks yesterday, she is chocolate and white and I think her name is going to be Dilly. We will pick her up on Wednesday.

I don't have pictures yet, when we went to see her I forgot my camera. I tried to take pictures with my cell phone, but they did not turn out. 

I will keep you posted.
Thanks again,
Kim


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kim, you are so lucky!! Although it is a lot of work with a puppy, I think it is the best for bonding. I NEVER had a dog, talked hubby into one , and now I have three!!! They are the best breed & you will love it!!! There are tons of threads on this forum, all about puppies-just about everything you need to know, food, potty, beds , behavior, health - and of course none of us can stay off for a few hours so we are all here to answser questions whenever you have them!!
Cant wait to see Pictures.
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulation, :whoo: Happy "Puppy Stuff" shopping. Don't forget the camera.


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome Kim! You are going to do just fine! We just got our puppy Baloo a week ago. I too get worried about the "what ifs" even though my puppy is fantastic.  
I think it is very normal, or so I am told .

I read Dr. Ian Dunbar's book Before & After Getting Your Puppy and I just loved the positive training aspect. He encourages crate training to help with house training, chew training and helping dogs learn to be by themselves sometimes. you can find a copy of the first part of his book at this link
http://www.jamesandkenneth.com/new_puppy.html

Your children are going to be so in love. I have a daughter that is 6 and a son that is 8 1/2.

Best wishes to you and your family. Your new pup sounds like a dream 

Dixie


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome aboard! You'll love all these MHS yakkers! We're a great bunch if I say so myself!:whoo:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Congratulations! :welcome: I hope Wednesday comes quickly for you!

Not to worry, I'd never had a puppy in my life until January. Now I have 2! The Havanese are such a wonderful, smart & friendly breed. They seem to melt the hearts of everyone they meet. *Shockingly*, my hubby now spends time everyday playing with them & cooking their chicken!:clap2:

Anxiously awaiting pictures please!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum and we look forward to meeting your little Hav. We can't wait for pics and we will be able to provide all sorts of advice if you ever need it.

Derek


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Congrats!!*

Love the name Dilly!

I was going to rescue an adult; then get an older pup or young adult; then I grew too impatient and got a puppy too!! LOL. I was just going to 'look and see if I really liked the breed....'

Get books on havs and puppys and training from the library and read up!! Especially regarding potty training. I took Winston out ALL THE TIME and praised like crazy whenever he peed and pooped. He received a treat each time...now he just gets a treat for poop. He still has occasional accidents if we leave for >2 hours, and I wouldn't trust him without my eye on him [if he wanders off, I follow], but he's mostly trained.

They are such a laid back breed, it's not as hard as it seems.

Can't wait to see pictures!!

Trish


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree with Karen, crate train your puppy from the start and there will be no problems when you leave. All we say to Smarty is crate time and she goes to her crate. We always give her treats when she goes in and she has a bone to chew on while we are gone. She is quiet until we get her out. One caution; never get a fussing puppy out of their crate. They learn faster than we do on how to get their way.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I do agree about the crate - it is real important that they have a safe happy place to retreat to when they want. Even if you eventually have Dilly sleep in bed with you, she will be happy to go in her crate when you want., It is also a great way to help in potty training!! I bet you cant wait!!!
Laurie


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks again everyone.

I have checked out a bunch of books from the library and am reading up. Right now I am looking at the one by Tamar Geller, who was on Oprah the other day and I really like a lot of what she does. Although she only seems to touch on crate training more for potty training and not leaving the house or separation issues.

I can't believe she will be in 3 days. I am trying to work on my kids keeping the floor clear of their little toys--I am beginning to hate legos.

Thanks for all the advice about introducing the crate right away. This is definitely my plan. My only problem will be leaving her in it because i am going to want to bring her everywhere with me  

Tomorrow is shopping day!
Kim


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

If you are shopping tomorrow, you better bring your bankbook!!! You will be surprised at how much you WANT to buy!!!! Have fun!!


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Kim,

I watched Tamar on the Oprah Show too. Her methods are a lot like Ian Dunbar's. I don't think you can go wrong with either one 

I just found this website which I think is pretty informative. I like the scavenger hunt for puppy idea! Ian Dunbar suggests the puppy meet 100 people by the time it is 3 months old. Colleen Pilar states 100 people by 16 weeks for good socialization. They both recommend puppy parties as well.
http://www.livingwithkidsanddogs.com/socialization.html

Best of luck!

Dixie


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Dixie

Yes, they do seem similar. I read the link you posted, thanks so much. I also ordered the book from my library so I can read the rest. Anything I really like I will buy.

Thanks again,
Kim


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I love Ian Dunbar EXCEPT...*

I wasted a lot of $$$ on Kong toys that Winston has no interest in...he must own part of the company!! :biggrin1:



NBCZero said:


> Welcome Kim! You are going to do just fine! We just got our puppy Baloo a week ago. I too get worried about the "what ifs" even though my puppy is fantastic.
> I think it is very normal, or so I am told .
> I read Dr. Ian Dunbar's book Before & After Getting Your Puppy and I just loved the positive training aspect. He encourages crate training to help with house training, chew training and helping dogs learn to be by themselves sometimes. you can find a copy of the first part of his book at this link
> http://www.jamesandkenneth.com/new_puppy.html
> ...


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kim--- Well good for you! Owning a Havanese is such a delightful and enriching experience. Your puppy sounds adorable. Welcome to the forum, and not to worry, this is a super group of people who will guide and support you daily. The fun and joy of raising a Hav puppy definitely mitigates all the work involved. And, like childhood, puppyhood simply flies by, so enjoy every minute! :biggrin1:


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Glad to be of help, Kim! 

LOL, Trish! I bought 3 small kongs, 3 small puppy kongs, a puppy kong teething stick and a puppy kong teething bone. Does Baloo like to chew on any of them? No! Did he not get the memo that he must become a chewaholic and LOVE the kongs?  

I wonder if some dogs just don't like to chew on rubber items. I know Baloo likes softer items such as his blanket or bed. 

Dixie


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats of the new puppy! Send pics - I love seeing new baby havs.

Something that I do that has saved me many of times - is hire sitters.
I have 3 Jr. High girls (if one is busy - I call the others) that I can call and they love to come babysit Sissy at my house (my friends think I am crazy) but if I am going to gone longer than 4-5 hrs. I try to take her to my moms house or I get a sitter.

I pay them a rate like they were babysitting one child - they tell me they would much rather babysit Sissy than a child....LOL

Sissy does great at home when she stays by herself - we don't crate her or anything she just sleeps on a little bed in the living room til we get back - she doesn't like it when we leave but she doesn't cry anymore. I just make sure the bathroom doors are closed - she loves shredding TP.

Marie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci doesnt' like the Kong Toys. What a waste of money! She had those things figured out in seconds! She would throw them up in the air and dislodge the food and eat it off the ground! And then, when she was a bit older and could jump on the couch....she would throw it OFF the couch, dislodging the food! ound:

She did better with an empty thread spool that I would put a little peanut butter inside. That would roll sometimes and she would have fun chasing it and licking the PB out.

She doesn't like any of her "rubber" toys! Which, is a good thing, since they are *all* probably involved in the current China Recall!

She prefers stuffed animals or stuffed toys with squeekers in them. Her favorite is a Snuggle bear she takes naps with during the day! I just took a picture of this. lol....it is SO funny how she curls up with him. The giggling veggies are a hit, and we have a Wolf Puppet she loves.

Also, the ropes are great for tug-of war and helping LOOSE teeth come out!

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick is actually one of the few dogs that likes his Kong. It's what he gets (filled with turkey) when I leave the house. He can't figure it out completely, though, and always has food leftover in it... I told him he needs to be more creative but he won't listen to me. 

It's really funny how much he loves that thing, though. When I come back, I always take the kong out of his penned area and place in the fridge for next time. Now he knows I do this, he will actually put it in his crate and hide it under the blankets hoping that I won't find it! ound: Silly dog!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, it is probably only because he is still a puppy and doesnt have enough strength to squeeze it like he will when he gets older. My older two used to clean them out, but Logan still has trouble squeezing it hard enough to loosen whats inside. Since they are on special food I just fill them with their kibble, and their wet food & then freeze it. It works great!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my, you'll be getting your new baby SOON!!!!! I can't wait. I'm so excited for you! lol 

I've noticed that many Havs (not all, but many) just dont' seem to like rubbery toys. I'm glad I didn't go crazy for them, but I do have a few that just lie around the house collecting dust. lol

Pics please - as soon as you have some down time.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

congrats !

I never had a dog either, and was going to go the rescue route but an experienced friend, dog-lover, and breeder of shelties suggested otherwise.
He helped me find little Henry.
He and I did ok.
1. At my home, I hired a private trainer immediately to explain things to me. ie. why dogs be in a crate and how it makes them feel safe. And how all their needs need to be met first .
2. then I brought him to another trainer who helped me to teach him his name and walk on a leash.
3. then we did the PetSmart Obidience class, which was great because he met all sorts of other dogs.
4. you will need a bed for everyroom, a crate and a couple of baby gates.

best to you and the furbaby


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> ...... if I am going to gone longer than 4-5 hrs. I try to take her to my moms house or I get a sitter.
> 
> I pay them a rate like they were babysitting one child - they tell me they would much rather babysit Sissy than a child....LOL


YES, a sitter, or even walker is a great idea. I had a grandfatherly type help me out. I was able to go out and about sometimes to do a longer errand and I knew Henry would be taken out, played with or fed.


----------

